# Piatnik's revenge



## franknagy

I am sure we are playing with the card decks made of same manufacturer *Piatnik* for 150 years.
Do Bohemian card players know the expression _*Piatnikova msta = Piatnik's revenge*_?


----------



## franknagy

I use this expression for the case when somebody does not utilize his good cards and in the next deals he gets wrong cards [because of the revenge of the famous card manufacturer Ferdinand Piatnik's spirit].


----------



## Maaveho

I have never heard such an expression.


----------



## kelt

I agree with Maaveho – I never heard the expression in Czech. Although Piatnik, as a cards manufacturer, is known in the Czech Republic.


----------



## franknagy

Hi Kelt,
Please quote some typical sayings or stories of Czech cars players.
Let me return to the original question: _What do yo say when you had missed to win with your excellent deal and after it you got wrong cards in series?_


----------



## kelt

franknagy said:


> Hi Kelt,
> Please quote some typical sayings or stories of Czech cars players.
> Let me return to the original question: _What do yo say when you had missed to win with your excellent deal and after it you got wrong cards in series?_



_Smůla, smolka, nebylo mi shůry dáno, neměl jsem štěstí._ These are only general sayings, not sure to which degree they're relevant to the game of cards.

Maybe others, more passionate card players, will know better.


----------

